

Helium - lightweight PHP MVC Framework - DrinkWater
https://github.com/healeyb/Helium

======
brandonsavage
As much as I appreciate innovation and inventiveness, the last thing PHP needs
is another framework.

~~~
DrinkWater
thought it might be interesting to some people. The more overview you have
over your preferred ecosystem, the better.

